# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Windsurfen im Main-Kinzig-Kreis

## schlappe.seppel

HeyHo,

komme aus der nhe von Langenselbold und suche einen Spot in der Umgebung. In Langenselbold gibt es zwar den Kinzigsee aber dort ist so gut wie nie Wind

----------


## passionwind

Hallo,

ich komme aus der Umgebung von Aschaffenburg und war dieses Jahr schon einige Male am Kinzigsee, man muss nur etwas flexible sein und sich nach dem Wind richten, dann kann man schon das ein oder andere Tief mitnehmen! Allerdings hast du natrlich vollkommen recht das die Gegend nicht sonderlich windsicher ist.

Ansonsten schau mal auf spotnetz.de, bzw. windinfo.eu! Da findest du auch die ganzen anderen Spots in Hessen bzw. die unter- mittelfrnkischen Seen (Altmhl- und Brombachsee). Allerdings war es bisher immer so das wenn fr Altmhl- und Brombachsee gute Prognosen anstanden, das auch was auf dem Kinzigsee zuholen war. Nur das ich nur 20 Min zum Kinzigsee statt 3 Stunden zum Brombachsee an Anfahrt habe.

Vielleicht kann man sich hier mal zusammen tuen und einen weitere entfernten Spot gemeinsam besuchen..?!? Wrde gerne mal wieder bers WE nach Makkum fahren (allerdings nur bei halbwegs gutem Wetter ;-)!

Viele Gre

Flo

----------


## lumpii1

Hallo Zusammen,

ich war diesen Sommer, der anfangs ja ein Paar windige Tage hatte, am Niedermooser See.
Die hhere Lage ermglicht hier eine bessere Windausbeute.
Spotzugang ist am Campingplatz. Bei Wind wird es auf dem grn welches hervorragend zum aufriggen
geeignet ist dann schnell voll.
Es gibt einen Surfshop und Verleih(surfsport.de). Im vergleich zum Kinzigsee gibt es hier auch gutes Material. z.B. Fanatic Shark etc.

----------

